# THE QUESTION- HIGH END X470 or mid X570-Posted for a friend.



## PaddieMayne (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi folks so this is my dilemma, do i purchase for my 3800X an ASUS ROG Crosshair VII Hero X470 or for the same price here in the UK the MSI X570 PRO CARBON GAMING WIFI. Obviously the ASUS is more feature rich but the MSI is maybe more furture proof. Decisions Decisions.

Any feedback with listed reasons for recommendations will be welcome, thanks.


----------



## FYFI13 (Jul 12, 2019)

I'd go for x470 since you're going to pair it with a beefy CPU, so better VRM won't hurt. Unless you *really *need PCIe 4.0.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 12, 2019)

ASRock AMD Ryzen X470 Taichi AM4 ATX Motherboard
					

Buy from Scan - ASRock X470 Taichi, AMD X470, S AM4, DDR4, SATA3, Dual M.2, 2-Way SLi/CrossFire, GbE, ac WiFi, USB 3.1 Gen2 A+C, ATX




					www.scan.co.uk


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 12, 2019)

It's ok, you don't need to "ask for a friend" here, we're all friends...   

Both boards have a pretty similar VRM setup, i.e. 5+2 "true" phases, so there's no benefit of going with the Asus board there. 

Both have similar Ethernet and audio components, although the Asus board has an ESS DAC which might make it more appealing.
On the other hand. the MSI board comes with 802.11ax Wi-Fi and Bluetooth 5.

The MSI board would have better performance on the M.2 slots, especially the secondary one and both are PCIe 4.0 for future drive upgrades.

The Asus board has an additional four USB 3.0 ports, but lacks video output, which may or may not be useful at some point. 
The Asus board also has an additional PCIe x4 slot, but it's only PCIe 2.0. Still god enough for a 10Gbps Ethernet card...

It's a though call, but I think I would go for the MSI board, at least based on usable feature and potential future usage of the board.

You can always nerd yourself down here with all the little nitty gritty bits 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1wmsTYK9Z3-jUX5LGRoFnsZYZiW1pfiDZnKCjaXyzd1o/


----------



## Komshija (Jul 12, 2019)

High-end Asus ROG, Maximus, Zenith and similar motherboards, including from the other manufacturers, are complete waste of money for 99,99% of people. Are you going to compete with Der8auer in extreme OC with LN2? No? Then there's no reason to buy an overpriced motherboard. Everybody else will be fine on "regular" X470 and X570 motherboards like, for the example, Asrock Fatal1ty X470 Gaming K4, Asus Prime X470 Pro, Asus TUF X470 Plus Gaming, MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon, Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming 5 and their X570 successors.
In the beginning X570 motherboards will be overpriced until the prices stabilize (cca 4-5 months on the market). Right now I would aim for *Asrock Fatal1ty X470 Gaming K4* with updated latest BIOS. This is a very good price-friendly motherboard which will allow you a nice OC capabilities.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 12, 2019)

Komshija said:


> High-end Asus ROG, Maximus, Zenith and similar motherboards, including from the other manufacturers, are complete waste of money for 99,99% of people. Are you going to compete with Der8auer in extreme OC with LN2? No? Then there's no reason to buy an overpriced motherboard. Everybody else will be fine on "regular" X470 and X570 motherboards like, for the example, Asrock Fatal1ty X470 Gaming K4, Asus Prime X470 Pro, Asus TUF X470 Plus Gaming, MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon, Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming 5 and their X570 successors.
> In the beginning X570 motherboards will be overpriced until the prices stabilize (cca 4-5 months on the market). Right now I would aim for *Asrock Fatal1ty X470 Gaming K4* with updated latest BIOS. This is a very good price-friendly motherboard which will allow you a nice OC capabilities.



There are other reasons why people go with a high-end motherboard beyond overclocking, the most obvious one being additional connectivity. 
That said, it doesn't make sense to go crazy either, as at some point there's diminishing returns.


----------



## Komshija (Jul 12, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> There are other reasons why people go with a high-end motherboard beyond overclocking, the most obvious one being additional connectivity.
> That said, it doesn't make sense to go crazy either, as at some point there's diminishing returns.


Even the mid-range modern motherboards offer very good connectivity options. If someone wants to add, for the example, a WiFi option to their PC, it's much cheaper to buy a PCI-e WiFi adapter like Asus PCE AC-51. Anything beyond 200€ for a motherboard (excluding enthusiast CPU's like i9/Xeon/Threadripper) is just waste of money for 99,99% of people.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 12, 2019)

Komshija said:


> Even the mid-range modern motherboards offer very good connectivity options. If someone wants to add, for the example, a WiFi option to their PC, it's much cheaper to buy a PCI-e WiFi adapter like Asus PCE AC-51. Anything beyond 200€ for a motherboard (excluding enthusiast CPU's like i9/Xeon/Threadripper) is just waste of money for 99,99% of people.


If you say so. We all have different requirements, but by your logic, that's not allowed.


----------



## PaddieMayne (Jul 12, 2019)

Komshija said:


> Even the mid-range modern motherboards offer very good connectivity options. If someone wants to add, for the example, a WiFi option to their PC, it's much cheaper to buy a PCI-e WiFi adapter like Asus PCE AC-51. Anything beyond 200€ for a motherboard (excluding enthusiast CPU's like i9/Xeon/Threadripper) is just waste of money for 99,99% of people.



Your forgetting the most important part of my question "PRICE" The high end X470 ROG board is exactly the same price as the mid tier MSI X570 board. So surely you have to also take this into consideration.


----------



## Komshija (Jul 12, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> If you say so. We all have different requirements, but by your logic, that's not allowed.


 I never said that. Obviously you didn't consider needs and requirements for the overwhelming majority of consumers. Ask yourself how many users, even the advanced users are going to fully utilize and need those few extra features that will come at a hefty premium? It's not that 99,99% of folks are rich and that money grows in their back yard garden so that they buy something without even thinking about the prices. I bet that a few individuals on TPU have outstanding financial abilities, but they are also representing a microscopic minority. So you have to include some common sense. It's like, for the example, I decide to buy 850W 80 Plus Platinum PSU, just because it will make me "feel better" or "more important" or because it's "vastly superior" to my existing PSU . Nonsense. Do I really need it? Nope. Will I benefit from such PSU? Nope.
There aren't much extra features that top-end X470 or X570 motherboard will offer compared to their "regular" brothers.

@*PaddieMayne:* It all depends for how much the sell. I bet it's well over 250€. As I said, X570 motherboards will sell for a premium price until they stabilize on the market and prices drop to reasonable levels. In the end, it's your call. In my opinion, if I was going to build a powerful system for gaming, some video and audio editing, I would choose the mentioned Asrock motherboard with (pre-installed) latest BIOS or wait for a while until prices for X570 motherboards start dropping. How future proof will be AM4 socket? Nobody knows.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 12, 2019)

Right, so according to your flawed logic, I'm a microscopic minority here and I'm rich... Good to know...
Dude, I would suggest you stop while you're ahead, as you're just spewing nonsense here.

I would say at least 50% of people that hangs out in the forums here do it because they're into this stuff and they'll spend their money on their computer, rather than something else, as it's their hobby. Some people waste their money on cars, others on motorcycles, others again on either fancy sports equipment or buying season tickets to sports and what not. Most people, they blow their hard earned cash on their computer, so they want the best they can afford. They don't care if they can save €50 by going with something almost as good, it's not what they want. 

I'm not rich, but this is my hobby, I don't really spend money on anything much else, beyond travel once or twice a year. So hell yes, I'm going to get some good bits when I upgrade, which is not more frequently than every two years when it comes CPU and motherboard. In fact, unless there's some major change, it might be longer after this upgrade.


----------



## Lorec (Jul 12, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Right, so according to your flawed logic, I'm a microscopic minority here and I'm rich... Good to know...
> Dude, I would suggest you stop while you're ahead, as you're just spewing nonsense here.
> 
> I would say at least 50% of people that hangs out in the forums here do it because they're into this stuff and they'll spend their money on their computer, rather than something else, as it's their hobby. Some people waste their money on cars, others on motorcycles, others again on either fancy sports equipment or buying season tickets to sports and what not. Most people, they blow their hard earned cash on their computer, so they want the best they can afford. They don't care if they can save €50 by going with something almost as good, it's not what they want.
> ...


I fullly agree, we are all enthusiast here on different levels. Some might be rich some might be poor. There are also many many reasons why would You want high end instead of just barely enough.
One of them is the fact we love this stuff.



Komshija said:


> There aren't much extra features that top-end X470 or X570 motherboard will offer compared to their "regular" brothers.


reallyy? check spreadsheet below before You post.


TheLostSwede said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1wmsTYK9Z3-jUX5LGRoFnsZYZiW1pfiDZnKCjaXyzd1o/




not trying to start anything, just saying...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 12, 2019)

How about this, get a 2700X instead and put the $150 saved towards an even higher end X570 motherboard?  Upgrade to 3xxx later.  $400 for the 3800X doesn't make sense when the 2900X is only $100 more. 

Simple question: What does the X470 motherboard do that you would miss on the X570 motherboard?  If the answer is something like "not much", then get the newer tech motherboard, the one designed for the 3xxx series CPU's.


----------



## Metroid (Jul 12, 2019)

At this moment a cheaper yet high end x470 is better than a mid x570, example, this motherboard, *ASUS Prime X470-Pro AM4, *is the best motherboard your money can buy at moment at $140. Remember that next year or so we will have a ddr5 ram motherboards, so no point investing too much money on am4 at moment.









						ASUS Prime X470-Pro AM4 ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com
					

Buy ASUS Prime X470-Pro AM4 AMD X470 SATA 6Gb/s ATX AMD Motherboard with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 12, 2019)

High end X470 + bios update for ryzen 3000 = profit.
Unless you're going high end X570 there's no reason to invest in a X570 board when X470 clearly offers the best value.


----------



## aQi (Jul 12, 2019)

Go for the future. PCIe 4.0

X470 may not provide all lanes except the x16 primary one


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 12, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> High end X470 + bios update for ryzen 3000 = profit.
> Unless you're going high end X570 there's no reason to invest in a X570 board when X470 clearly offers the best value.


best value, again, is relative here.


----------



## Eskimonster (Jul 12, 2019)

If i was going AMD right now, and i needed a new mobo also in the build, id go for the 570x to future proof my selfie.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 13, 2019)

The more I've thought about this, the more I am convinced of the following:  It would be ill advised (I'm being nice with my words) to by a X470 motherboard for a 3xxx processor.  Trying to save $40-60 now will not pay off in the long run. On the other hand, if you already own a X470 motherboard, you'll need to decide if the challenges that a BIOS update brings is worth it verses getting a X570 motherboard.  The problems with the BIOS update for 3xxx, especially with MSI, on the 300 and 400 series of motherboards:








						BIOS ROM Size Limitations Almost Derail AMD's Zen2 Backwards Compatibility Promise
					

AMD succeeded in delivering on its backwards-compatibility promise for the 3rd generation Ryzen processors on motherboards based on AMD 300-series and 400-series chipsets. This promise was very close to being derailed suggests a community thread on MSI forums. According to MSI representatives...




					www.techpowerup.com
				











						MSI Scampers to Launch New AMD 400-series Motherboards with 256Mb BIOS Chips
					

Our Monday story chronicled how MSI inadvertently erred in giving many of its AMD 400-series chipset motherboards 128 Mbit (16-megabyte) SPI flash ROM chips instead of larger 256 Mbit (32-megabyte) ones, which nearly jeopardized the company's "Zen 2" support deployment, forcing it to greatly...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Secondly, the X570 motherboards aren't crazy expensive, unless you go with the very high end.  I was able to track down that MSI had the X470 GAMING PRO CARBON AC which sold for $210-220.  The X570 PRO CARBON GAMING WIFI goes for $260.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 13, 2019)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> best value, again, is relative here.


He's in the UK and presumably his friend is too, and if he's considered X470 already he highly likely doesn't require PCI 4.


----------



## Xzibit (Jul 14, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> High end X470 + bios update for ryzen 3000 = profit.
> Unless you're going high end X570 there's no reason to invest in a X570 board when X470 clearly offers the best value.



eh no.

X570 entry level board gets you Mid-range X470 VRMs. X570 you get PCIe 4.0 through chipset X470 you get PCIe 2.0. On a X570 you dont sacrifice bandwidth sharing like X470.

A $200 X570 will be all one needs up to 3800X OC.  If your looking for 3900X you'll probably be looking at $300+ X570s due to VRMs.


----------



## spectatorx (Jul 14, 2019)

Someone already posted link to video i wanted to post as well 

X570 only if you are going to use multiple ssd nvme drives so you will be able to utilize benefits of pci-e 4.0 and for better high frequency and multistick ram compatibility. Personally i would stick  to better quality build x470.


----------



## Eskimonster (Jul 14, 2019)

Xzibit said:


> eh no.
> 
> X570 entry level board gets you Mid-range X470 VRMs. X570 you get PCIe 4.0 through chipset X470 you get PCIe 2.0. On a X570 you dont sacrifice bandwidth sharing like X470.
> 
> A $200 X570 will be all one needs up to 3800X OC.  If your looking for 3900X you'll probably be looking at $300+ X570s due to VRMs.


This video is rather okey, id buy a 570x  200$ dollar bord if i was him.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 14, 2019)

If you have to buy a motherboard, buy a X570.  

If you already have a X470, then you may as well use it.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 14, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> He's in the UK and presumably his friend is too, and if he's considered X470 already he highly likely doesn't require PCI 4.


and sacrifices the ability for future updates in doing so.


----------



## PaddieMayne (Jul 15, 2019)

Well in the end, he had 260 gbp to spend, and we trimmed his choices down to the ASUS ROG Crosshair VII X470 or the MSI PRO Carbon Wifi X570 both were within a couple of pounds of each other. In the end he went for the MSI board based on future support and the fact he does intend on buying a PCI E 4.0 NVME drive in the future.

Im also afraid to say that board Aesthetics also played a part in the deliberations, please dont judge us too harshly


----------

